# java & mysql abfrage mit variablen auswerten, wie?



## apfelkuchen (2. Apr 2005)

hallo, wie kann man wenn man über java in mysql etwas abfragt, dass dann auswerten, z.b:

wir selektieren alle artikel die die sprache deutsch haben... dann bekommen wir dieses ergebniss, und dann sollen wir ausgeben, wieviele es von diesen artikeln gibt... den code um die artikel auszugeben, hab ich schon irgendwie programmiert, aber wie kann ich das ergebniss dann auswerten um die Anzahl anzuzeigen?

hilft es wenn ich den code poste?


----------



## DP (2. Apr 2005)

z.b. mit select count(*) from artikel where sprache = 'deutsch'


----------



## apfelkuchen (2. Apr 2005)

ok danke, das funktioniert in sql, aber wie kann ich dann das resultat in java ausgeben lassen?


hier ist mein code vom java (verbinden, abfragen, und ausgeben):


```
public static String readdbTaxifahrer (String eingabe)
	 	{
	 	
 		String host = "localhost";
 		String db = "taxiservice";
 		String Befehl = "SELECT count(*) FROM `taxifahrer` ";
 		
 		try {
 			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
 			Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://"+host+"/"+db,"root","root");

 		    Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
 		    
 		    String sql = "select * from taxifahrer where Vorname='";
 		    sql = sql + eingabe + "';" ;
 		    
 		    ResultSet results = stmt.executeQuery(sql);
            while(results.next())
            {
                System.out.println();
                System.out.println("Vorname: " + results.getString("Vorname"));
                System.out.println("Nachname: " + results.getString("Nachname"));
                System.out.println("SVN: " + results.getString("SVN"));
            }
 			con.close();
 			
 		}
 		
 		catch (SQLException e) {
 			System.out.println(e);
 			System.out.println(e.getSQLState());
 			System.out.println(e.getErrorCode());
 		}
		
		catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
			System.out.println(e);
		}	
		
		catch (Exception e)  {
			System.err.println("Ausnahme/Exception: " + e.getMessage());
			System.err.println("Ausnahme/Exception: " + e.getCause());
			
			}
		return Befehl;
		}
```

also ich will jetzt nicht vorname, nachname & svn ausgeben, sondern einfach nur die Anzahl der Gefundenen Einträge....


----------



## DP (2. Apr 2005)

int i = 0;
while(rs.next){
i++;
}
System.out.println("sätze:" + i);


----------



## semi (3. Apr 2005)

SELECT count(*), sprache
FROM Whatever
GROUP BY sprache


----------



## DP (3. Apr 2005)

semi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SELECT count(*), sprache
> FROM Whatever
> GROUP BY sprache



er will das ohne sql machen


----------



## semi (3. Apr 2005)

Ohh, hab's nicht gesehen. (Wer macht den sowas :wink: )


----------



## apfelkuchen (3. Apr 2005)

ok, das mit count funkt in sql, aber wie zeig ich das in java an?

getCount oder so??? wie schaut dann der ausgabebefehl aus?


----------



## semi (3. Apr 2005)

SELECT count(*), sprache 
FROM Whatever 
GROUP BY sprache

aus dem ResultSet die erste Spalte auslesen
oder

SELECT count(*) *AS Anzahl*, sprache 
FROM Whatever 
GROUP BY sprache

dann im aus dem ResultSet "Anzahl" auslesen.


----------

